# Bat!



## Precarious (Aug 4, 2011)

I love bats. Found this little guy on a post in the neighbor's parking bay. Took some photos then picked him up so I could put him in a tree - safe from the local cats. I couldn't tell at the time but in the photos you can see he has a small wound on his wing and a cold in one eye. I hope he gets better. Wish I could keep him as a pet.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 4, 2011)

Brush those teeth!


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 4, 2011)

Poor thing! I hope it gets better as well.

I found a much smaller bat when I was a child. I picked it up with my bare hands and it had the softest fur. Your bat is much healthier than the one I found, mine was in such bad shape that it died minutes after I picked it up from the ground and it didn't even try to bite me.


----------



## Precarious (Aug 4, 2011)

likebugs said:


> Poor thing! I hope it gets better as well.
> 
> I found a much smaller bat when I was a child. I picked it up with my bare hands and it had the softest fur. Your bat is much healthier than the one I found, mine was in such bad shape that it died minutes after I picked it up from the ground and it didn't even try to bite me.


Awe... I think they're so cute. I've held them several times but always with a towel. I want to pet them so bad. Very tough to resist that impulse.


----------



## myzticalboi (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow they really do have that those crazy front teeth like the vampire movies. Craziness! B)


----------



## twolfe (Aug 4, 2011)

Cool shots! I love the third one where the bat is making eye contact with you. Great close-ups. Looks like your lens was fixed?!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 4, 2011)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Cool shots! I love the third one where the bat is making eye contact with you. Great close-ups. Looks like your lens was fixed?!


I swear my lens was not working correctly from day one because the shots I've taken since it's been serviced are definitely better quality and with more consistent exposure. These shots I barely had to tweak the colors or contrast. I'm actually glad it got bad enough to force me to send it.

Preview of sets I'll be posting soon...

*Carpenter Bee* (Xylocopa virginica)






*Sweat Bee* (Augochloropsis metallica fulgida)






*Grasshopper* (Melanoplus differentialis)






*Glass Mantis* (Sinomantis denticulata)


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Aug 4, 2011)

man, I love the vid, the sound it made is so cool, amazing Burrito


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2011)

What species of mantis is that?


----------



## Precarious (Aug 4, 2011)

Rick said:


> What species of mantis is that?


You mean the last photos with the pink and blue spots? That's a color morph of Sinomantis denticulata. I've got some fresh video of it eating and you can still see the food traveling down the thorax.

More photos here:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=21717

And here:

http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=21567


----------



## Termite48 (Aug 4, 2011)

Did the bat act aggressive? Is that the reason why his mouth was open, or is that what they do when they are scared? I have never had the impulse to hold one, although I think there is something neat about them. I hope the wet eye is not indicative of rabies. Great pics as usual.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Aug 4, 2011)

I still love that last one Bud!


----------



## Precarious (Aug 4, 2011)

Rich S said:


> I hope the wet eye is not indicative of rabies.


It wasn't acting odd or overly aggressive. It was sleeping and once I started taking photos my flash woke it up and it started to crawl to a new spot. When I kept following it it opened its mouth and bared its teeth to warn me off. It didn't fly though so I think it was weak. I picked it up when it crawled on the ground. I've held bats before and they always snap at the air when they are being held.

Just looked like it was a little under the weather; cold in one eye and one snotty nostril, and that wound on its wing. I didn't spot any other damage but there may very well have been since I couldn't look at the body once I was holding it. A cat may have got a hold of it and caused the wound. There are several outdoor hunting cats where I found it.

I'm kind of regretting not holding onto it a few days and loading it up with crickets and meal worms.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm glad you had it wrapped in a towel. Looks like a "BITER".


----------



## kitkat39 (Aug 5, 2011)

Bats are awesome!


----------



## twolfe (Aug 5, 2011)

I can't believe your Sinomantis is eating that huge fly. After I read your post and email, I put a blue bottle fly in with my Sinomantis, and they were afraid of it. I'm not sure if my Sinomantis with the pink spots has pink eyes like yours. That is so cool. I'll have to take a closer look at mine.

Your other shots are very nice! One looks like a grasshopper but I can't tell what that first one is...


----------



## Precarious (Aug 5, 2011)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Your other shots are very nice! One looks like a grasshopper but I can't tell what that first one is...


Not sure why my Sinomantis suddenly started eating larger prey, but they used to be afraid of blue bottles. This time when I gave them each a small one they both took it right away. Maybe they're nearly adults? Must be by now. They both have wing buds. I kind of don't want them to grow up because I know that means they won't live much longer. I've got to take some footage of how they jump from hand to hand for me.

I labeled the other photos (species names are only guesses). The first pic is one of those big carpenter bees I like to play with. I kept this particular one as a pet for a few days. Found it in the grass with deformed wings. Must have been a bad hatch. He was very cool. Kept to a branch stuck in a base of Sculpey Clay. But I didn't know what to feed him. Anybody know??? I tried some honey on the branch but he seemed annoyed by it more than anything.


----------



## Idolofreak (Aug 9, 2011)

He's so fuzzy! :wub: But creepy teeth... :blink: The sound he makes in the video is AWESOME. Nice macro bug pics. :tt1: I hope his eye and wing get better.


----------



## dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice bat pics -- and what a set of teeth it had! 

That first bee pic was exquisite! 





Likely too late now, but your bee might have take sugar water or pollen if offered.


----------

